# Would you shoot someone elses reloads??



## hucklebery (Feb 13, 2007)

I came into a pretty good deal on a few handguns today. I was able to get a Colt Combat Target .45, Thompson Contender 30-30, and a Ruger MKII target edition. The guy threw in an SKS Chinese 7.62 aswell. All guns are in mint condition. Got them for 1100.00. 

Along with the guns he also included a bench with 2 reloaders, dies for bout .45 and 30-30, buckets of brass, 3 boxes of lead, over 1000 primers and close to 1000 rounds of reloaded .45 and 30-30 each. I am a bit shy on shooting someone elses reloads. I know this guy. But I am not sure of his reload abilities. What do ya'll think of shooting someone elses reloads. If I dont shoot them what the heck am I going to do with all those rounds.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Short answer is no. Break them down and reload them yourself.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Never nor do I let people shoot their reloads out of any of my guns. People have offered their gun for me to shoot and if all I have are my reloads, I won't shot their guns either.

I never carry a gun with reloads either. Could screw you up in court.

I also trust my reloads. I take my time and have safety check lists also.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I wouldn't in that situation.

It depends on who the person is, for me. My immediate family (Dad, grandpa, Uncles) who have reloaded for a long time, yes. Anyone else, no.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I would sure have to know their reloading ability. In your situation no.


----------

